# We have a new Admin!!



## TulsaJeff (May 13, 2010)

I am very happy to present our newest admin, PineyWoods. Jerry has been in the moderator group for quite some time now and has been an amazing asset not only to the moderator team but to the entire forum.

We have been in need of someone with a few more permissions and someone to help us take care of business at a higher capacity and I think Jerry fits this bill to a tee. He is decisive, even tempered, and level headed even in times of chaos, not to mention the fact that he is extremely knowledgeable in smoking meat and I am very excited about what he will bring to the admin team.

Join me in making him feel welcome!!


----------



## DanMcG (May 13, 2010)

Excellent choice for Admin. Jeff, Have you told Jerry yet?
Just kiddin.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 13, 2010)

So you are saying he is everything you are not?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just kidding! Grats Jerry!


----------



## alblancher (May 13, 2010)

Congrats Jerry,

The forum needs an insomniac for an Administrator.


----------



## dennisdocb (May 13, 2010)

Congrats Jerry...You'll do well pilgram....


----------



## mythmaster (May 13, 2010)

Better you than me, Piney! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously though, congrats!


----------



## rdknb (May 13, 2010)

Congrats to you,


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2010)

Good choice, Jerry was the first guy to help me on the first night I found this place. I ran into him on the chat, and he helped me find my way. Without him & Pignit, I might have drifted off.

OK, now you can all blame them for my being here!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## caveman (May 13, 2010)

Congradulations Jerry.  Now, for your first order of business, up my permissions to Level 2.  That way, I can keep track of things as your backup.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good for you Sir.


----------



## grampyskids (May 13, 2010)

Jerry: you deserve this honor. You have brought a sanity at the times it was needed. Now that you are making the Big Bucks, I expect some Q sent my way.

Bill


----------



## travcoman45 (May 13, 2010)

Are we that desperate fer some help?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just rufflin yer feathers Jerry, congrats!  What ya gonna do with the pay raise?


----------



## meateater (May 13, 2010)

Jerry, congrats on the admin position. I'm sure you will do a fine job.


----------



## the iceman (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations *PineyWoods*!!!

I think the crowd approves...


----------



## rbranstner (May 13, 2010)

Contrats he will do a great job.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 13, 2010)

Congrats Jerry, couldn't have been a better choice!!


----------



## morkdach (May 13, 2010)

WHAT HE SAID^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## graybeard (May 13, 2010)

Yea Jerry! I couldn't think of a better person. Congratulations.

beard


----------



## solaryellow (May 13, 2010)

Congrats Jerry! I look forward to telling people I knew you when you were just a moderator.


----------



## shooterrick (May 13, 2010)

Congrats my friend.  I will try and not make ya ban me for my subtle opinions!  LOL


----------



## bassman (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations Jerry!  I know you are well qualified for the position.  Just wondering what you'll do with the raise in pay.


----------



## smokey paul (May 13, 2010)

As a former admin and also an admin at work (former I retired) I know the work you are getting into. Good luck and enjoy.. you appear to deserve this as all the good words people have for you...


----------



## garyt (May 13, 2010)

I thought you already were, Congratulations


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 13, 2010)

He will Pay taxes lol. Congrats Jerry.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 13, 2010)

No doubt...Congrats Jerry


----------



## chefrob (May 14, 2010)

so is it "sir piney" now?


congrats!


----------



## que-ball (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Piney!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations Jerry...


----------



## jjwdiver (May 14, 2010)

and the masses in the gallery are all clapping a hushed but very meaningful "golf" clap!   


Congrats!


----------



## ronp (May 14, 2010)

Congrats Jerry. Will you still talk to us in chat now?


----------



## rio_grande (May 14, 2010)

Congrats and condolences,,, Come to think about it this is kinda like a wedding,,, Best day/Worst day :)

Take care brother.

Thank god it is someone reasonable :)


----------



## 5lakes (May 14, 2010)

Congrats, Jerry!

I dunno, but I like your name...

//signed//

Jerry


----------



## bbally (May 14, 2010)

Congrats... a fine choice.....


----------



## eaglewing (May 14, 2010)

*Congratulations **Piney!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




*


----------



## pops6927 (May 14, 2010)

A hearty congratulations, Jerry, you are well deserving of the position.  You always keep the forum 1st in mind and are fair and just.  A perfect example of what hard work and dedication provides for you!  Fantastic promotion!


----------



## pineywoods (May 14, 2010)

Thanks ya'll and thank you Jeff I think


----------



## sumosmoke (May 14, 2010)

Congrats, my friend!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 14, 2010)

Congrats and thanks for the hard work!


----------



## wingman (May 14, 2010)

Congrats Jerry!


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 14, 2010)

We finally got a gator in charge 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 congrats Jerry..


----------



## treegje (May 14, 2010)

Congrats Jerry


----------



## mythmaster (May 14, 2010)

LOL, you'll regret it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, though -- quit kicking me out of chat!


----------



## erain (May 14, 2010)

lol, kinda like now what am i getting into!!! you will do fine Jerry, dont forget about us little people and stick with the program and show some smoke every now and then!!! congrats bud


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 14, 2010)

WAY TO GO JERRY!!!!
This SOB thinks you'll do fine!


----------



## allen (May 14, 2010)

Congrats Jerry, you da man.


----------



## greechneb (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations, but is it a promotion, or a demotion?


----------



## smokeguy (May 14, 2010)




----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 14, 2010)

Way to go Jerry!!!!!! Glad to see you moving up! hats off...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have only been on here a few months & i have to say Pineywoods always shares some nice info! Nice choice Jeff...


----------

